
NASA Study: Rising Carbon Dioxide Levels Will Help and Hurt Crops - okket
http://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2016/nasa-study-rising-carbon-dioxide-levels-will-help-and-hurt-crops
======
okket
Source: "Regional disparities in the beneficial effects of rising CO2
concentrations on crop water productivity (doi:10.1038/nclimate2995)

[http://www.nature.com/nclimate/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nc...](http://www.nature.com/nclimate/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nclimate2995.html)

